# XP und XP sehen sich nicht im Netzwerk



## 3Dnavigator (7. Januar 2004)

Ich habe Zuhause ein kleines LAN eingerichtet zwischen meinem und dem PC meiner Freundin. Bei beiden ist Windows XP Professional installiert und sie sind beide in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe. Aber sehen tun sie sich nicht.
Auch wenn ich nach den Computern gegenseitig suche, finden sie sich nicht.
Ich habe einen Netzwerkdrucker mit im Netzwerk (der ist direkt an den Hub angeschlossen), den ich von beiden PCs ansteuern kann.

Was kann das sein?

Komme nicht mehr weiter...
Bin froh, um Jeden der seine Hilfe anbietet...

Grüsse, Andy


----------



## Thorsten Ball (7. Januar 2004)

Hi foxych,

seid ihr beide im gleichen Subnetz? ( Ich glaube das heißt so )
Also nicht das einer
192.168.*0*.1 hat und der andere dann
192.168.*1*.2 

Musst du mal schaun was für Einstellungen du bei dem TCP/IP Protokoll
deiner Netzwerkverbindung hast.

Thorsten


----------



## Tim C. (7. Januar 2004)

Können sich die zwei PCs gegenseitige "anpingen" ?


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

1. Haben die beiden einen Link? Also leuchten die LEDs an den Netzwerkkarten? Naja, werden sie wohl wegen dem Drucker...
2. IP und Subnet richtig eingestellt?
3. Firewall etc. an oder nicht richtig konfiguriert?
4. Was sagt ping x.x.x.x?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Januar 2004)

Also, ich kann die PC's gegenseitig anpingen. Folgende Daten habe ich mit "ipconfig /all" entnommen:

Subnet (PC1): 255.255.252.0
Subnet (PC2): 255.255.248.0
Gateway (PC1): 217.162.136.1
Gateway (PC2): 80.219.120.1

Soll ich etwas davon festlegen, oder so, damit das beide gleich haben? Wie geht das dann mit der IP, die ich pro PC jeweils beziehe von meinem Internet-Provider? Das kommt ja auch via Netzwerk rein.


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2004)

Wie gehst du ins Internet? Router? ICS?
Ich würde für so ein kleines Netz einfach für die loakalen Interfaces Subnet 255.255.255.0 festlegen und IPs 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.2 etc.
Dann als Gateway und DNS die IP des Routers oders des PCs der ICS anhat oder wie du sonst reingehst.


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Januar 2004)

Was ist ICS?
Ich hab einfach einen Netzwerk-Hub und da ist das Kabelmodem eingesteckt. Da bekommen wir alle paar Stunden eine neue IP. Macht das nichts, wenn ich da nun die Subnet-Maske und so einschränke?


----------

